# LR CC update



## JimiV (Sep 22, 2016)

LR CC is not detecting that updates are available. I'm on 2015.3  running on an iMac 10.11.6, and it's not detecting there is a new LR update.

I've signed out of CC. Reinstalled the CC app, restarted, not sure what else to try.  Really don't want to have to uninstall/ reinstall LR.   

Any suggestions?

Thanks!!!


----------



## Jim Wilde (Sep 22, 2016)

Download and install the update manually. See the links at the end of Victoria's blog post: What's New in Lightroom CC 2015.7 / 6.7? | The Lightroom Queen


----------



## JimiV (Sep 22, 2016)

That was actually the first thing I did. It said not for this operating system!  I know for sure I downloaded the Mac version.  I saw somewhere else, someone posted that the link didn't work or rather didn't download something that worked. :(


----------



## Jim Wilde (Sep 22, 2016)

Can you give me the exact message? And at what point was the message issued, i.e. when trying to initiate the download, or when trying to install the download?


----------



## JimiV (Sep 22, 2016)

how do you upload a pic to this forum?  The picture icon looks for a weblink. 

In any event, I went to the Adobe CC site. downloaded LR from there, installed it.  after the install, it prompted that there upgrades available, I ran the upgrade, and now I'm up to date!


----------



## Jim Wilde (Sep 22, 2016)




----------



## JimiV (Sep 22, 2016)

This is what I got when trying to run 'setup' on my mac, following the link Victoria sent in the post.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Sep 22, 2016)

OK, can you give us a screenshot of Help>System Info in Lightroom?


----------



## JimiV (Sep 22, 2016)

We can go on with this if you like. I do have it resolved and am now on latest version.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Sep 22, 2016)

No point going on with it. How did the problem get resolved?


----------



## JimiV (Sep 22, 2016)

I went to the Adobe CC site. downloaded LR from there, installed it. after the install, it prompted that there upgrades available, I ran the upgrade, and now I'm up to date!

Not sure what version that was, but the CC app recognized it as being out of date and then updated to the correct new version.


----------



## themoose (Sep 23, 2016)

I uninstalled LR6.0 then re-installed it, then installed the LR6.7 patch from download link provided at the end of Victoria's blog post: 
What's New in Lightroom CC 2015.7 / 6.7? | The Lightroom Queen
I hate the adobe updater and also their site trying to find the LR6 download that I purchased previously. Maybe it's just because I'm old but I like installing the patches manually.


----------

